# Guide of posting in this section



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, everyone see. Many new members are getting banned and infracted because of a simple comment that they have pirated the game. And it really saddens me to see new members flee from the forum just because of that. And TDF needs good contributing members. Well, I won't advise anyone to pirate a game, but I would humbly advice everyone to follow these simple rules in order to remain safe from the wrath of the Admins/Mods.


If you'll acknowledge using a pirated copy while asking a problem, your thread will get locked because talking of piracy is against the forum rules.

Having said that, no one has the right to question you about the legality of your game. If someone does, then simply ignore him or report his post.

However, if you'll straightforwardly acknowledge that you're running a pirated game, your thread will be locked.

You'll be infracted/banned and get your threads locked if you'll be found discussing openly about piracy, cracks etc.

If you need support with a game not running normally (in WINE for example) and needs (cr)hacks/tweaks to run, the discussion will be allowed subject to certain goodwill terms.

*Simple rule - Don't say it. Don't ask it.*

Thank you.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, if possible try to post good quality JPEG screenshots rather PNG screenshots.

A 1440x900 PNG image can be as big as 2MB. So, why not convert it to JPEG (~300kB) and then post?  Unless you want to display the graphics quality.

This doesn't apply to smaller resolutions.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2011)

Very very important thing.. if you are upset about some post, it might be related, from Piracy talk to some Game cheats. Don't flame or abuse the users who posted. You can use "report" button instead. Just remember, anti piracy is not the only rule in the forum.


----------

